# My flock's early morning range breakfast



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

I let my flock come out and do a little range swipe early in the mornings for about 2 to 3 hrs and then again in the afternoon. Here some pics of my flock doing their thing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute!!! I love your silkies.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Isn't that a great feeling? We let ours out to free range when we can and they certainly have a ball.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I wish I could let mine out permanently like I did in Georgia. Too many darn hawks here in our neighborhood.


----------

